# Studie: Veganer vs Fleischesser, wer gewinnt?



## Gamer090 (26. November 2016)

Hi zusammen

Dieser Kampf ist schon sehr alt und durch Studien treten beide Seiten zum Faktencheck an:

Auf der eine Seite der Veganer, er isst nur Pflanzliches und meidet jegliche Tierprodukte.
Auf der anderen Seite der Fleischesser, er isst liebend gerne Fleisch und das öfters.

Das Duell beginnt:


Laut britischen Forschern reduziert Veganismus die Sterblichkeit, würden sich alle an die Empfehlungen der WHO halten, könnte bis 2050 der Tod von 5,1Mio verhindert werden. Bei einer vegetarischen Ernährung wären es 7,3Mio und bei einer Veganischen sogar 8,1Mio.* Veganer 1:0 Fleischesser* 
Chinesische Forscher kamen durch den Vergleich verschiedener Ernährungsformen zum Schluss, dass Veganer ein erhöhtes Risiko für Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen. Ihr Blut hat zu viel Homocycsten und dafür zu wenig gefässschützendes HDL-Cholesterin, ihre Adern neigen ausserdem stärker zu Blutgerinnseln. *Veganer 1:1 Fleischesser* 
Laut Forscher der Fairleigh Dickinson University sind Veganer besser gelaunt als andere.Bei Männern zeigen sich unter den Veganern weniger Ängste. Bei Frauen bestand ein deutlicher Unterschied im empfunden Stress. *Vegan 2:1 Fleischesser* 
US Forscher wiesen nach das Veganer an einer zu geringen Knochdendichte leiden, weil ihnen Milch fehlt. Zwar enthalten Salat, Gemüse und Obst auch Kalzium, aber der Körper kann dies schlechter verwerten. *Veganer 2:2 Fleischesser* 
Das Nutrition and Health Center in San Fransisco hat ebenfalls eine Studie geführt und kommt zum Schluss, das der Konsum von Fleisch und fettreichen Milchprodukten sowie Eiern das Risiko an Demenz und Alzheimer zu erkranken erhöht- *Veganer 3:2 Fleischesser* 
Laut österreichischen Forschern nehmen Veganer zu wenig Vitamin D, B2 und B12 zu sich. Vitamin D hilft dem Körper Kalzium aufzunehmen, Vitamin B2 wird für die Umwandlung von Zucker und Fett in Energie benötigt. Das Vitamin B12 ist für die Zellteilung und die Bildung roter Blutkörperchen zuständig. *Verganer 3:3 Fleischessser* 
Forscher des Rush University Centers stellten fest das der Mangel am Vitamin B12 im Zusammenhang mit Alzheimer steht. *Veganer 3:4 Fleischesser* 
Die Tierhaltung ist laut britischen Forschern für 80% Weltweiten Treibahausemissionen verantwortlich. (Nicht die Autos? ) Würden sich die Menschen nur Vegan ernähren würden die Ernährungsbedingten Emmissionen bis 2050 um 70% reduzieren. *Verganer 4:4 Fleischesser* 
Laut Forscher der Cambridge University mangelt es Veganern häufig an Jod, das ein wichtiger Bestandteil von Schilddrüsenhormonen ist, das wiederrum eine wichtige Rolle im Stoffwechsel von Kohlenhydraten,Fett und Eiweiss ist. *Veganer 4:5 Fleischesser* 
Forscher der University of Illinois haben herausgefunden das die Abholzung des Regenwaldes nichts mit dem Sojaanbau für Veganer zu tun hat. 98% des Weltweit angebauten Sojas ist für Tierfutter gedacht. *Veganer 5:5 Fleischesser* 
Veganer haben oft weniger Eisen im Blut als Fleischesser, zu diesem Schluss kam die Universität Hannover. Zwar können Veganer die selbe Menge an Eisen durch Salat oder Spinat konsumieren aber der Körper verwertet es nicht so gut wie tierisches. *Verganer 5:6 Fleischesser* 
Österreichische Forscher haben herausgefunden das Vegane Ernährung einen Positiven Einfluss auf die Umwelt hat, für Weideflächen muss man sehr viel Wald abholzen. Bäume mussten weichen um den Weltweiten Fleischhunger zu befriedigen. *Veganer 6:6 Fleischesser* 
Fazit: Egal wie man sich ernährt, es ist nie Perfekt, entweder man schadet der Umwelt sehr oder/und tut sich selber keinen Gefallen wenn wichtige Vitamine und Mineralstofe im Körper fehlen. 

Quelle: 20min.ch

Wie ernährt ihr euch so? 

_____________

Eigentlich esse ich alles aber habe nix dagegen mal ein Gericht ohne Fleisch oder sogar ganz ohne Tierische Produkte zu essen, wechsle gerne ab. Mein Tipp für ein schnelles Gericht: Spätzle und TK-Gemüse, geht schnell und kann auch zusammen in die Pfanne  Für die Damen auf dem Bild 6 in der Galerie würde ich Vegan werden 

EDIT: MIST! Punkte 1-3 hätte ich anders schreiben sollen Wer alles isst der isst auch Vegetarisches und Veganische,. liegt wohl an der Uhrzeit


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. November 2016)

Wenn man an die Evolution glaubt, war es uns nur durch Fleisch möglich zu dem zu werden was wir sind -> Evolution: Als Fleischfresser wurde Homo zum sapiens - WELT

Seit 2 Jahren ernähre ich mir nur noch Keton, 5:1:1 an nem guten Tag sonst 4:2:1. Schaue das ich unter 30 gramm Carbs am Tag bleibe.

Keine Pickel mehr, ich brauche weniger Schlaf, Stoffwechsel ist 1A und auch sonst war ich in den letzten 29 Jahren gesundheitlich nicht so fit wie in den letzen 2 

Klar kannste Vegan leben, wenn du Bock auf Karies, Diabetis, Alsheimer und andere Evoultionskrankheiten hast. Seit dem der Mensch Ackerbau betreibt wird er halt körperlich nen Wrack 

Warum soll ich auch Kohlenhydtrate essen, die kann der Körper selbst herstellen. Wir brauchen Fett und Eiweiß.

#isso

Und jetzt kommen die h8ter


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2016)

Was ist Ketron?


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. November 2016)

Ist im Prinzip eine Ernährung in der du deinen Energiebedarf mit Hilfe von z.b. 5 Teilen Fett, 1 Teil Eiweiß und 1 Teil Kohlenhydrate deckst. 

Die Leber baut dir dann aus Fett und Eiweiß Ketonkörper zusammen welche durch deine Blutbahn wandern und für Antrieb sorgen ( so zu sagen sauberer Zucker"ersatz" ).

Das waren so die Grundzüge. Ist ne komplexe Geschichte, wenn du mehr Wissen möchtest einfach nachfragen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. November 2016)

haha, Keto war ich auch mal und jetzt bin ich wieder das komplette Gegenteil ^^

bist du auch von Paleo zu Keto?


was zur Tierhaltung:

Allan Savory: Die Wuste begrunen und den Klimawandel umkehren - YouTube


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2016)

So'n Thread gab's doch schon mal.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Es gab in der Geschichte der Menschheit noch nie eine Phase, in der sich alle Menschen vegetarisch oder vegan ernährt haben.
Von daher kann man sich den Rest sparen. 
Der Mensch ist ein alles Esser, deswegen ist er so anpassungsfähig und hat sich zu das entwickelt, was wir heute sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. November 2016)

[X] Fleisch, Fleisch, Fleisch

Kann ich zu meinem Steak bitte ein Steak als Beilage haben?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2016)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Ist im Prinzip eine Ernährung in der du deinen Energiebedarf mit Hilfe von z.b. 5 Teilen Fett, 1 Teil Eiweiß und 1 Teil Kohlenhydrate deckst.
> 
> Die Leber baut dir dann aus Fett und Eiweiß Ketonkörper zusammen welche durch deine Blutbahn wandern und für Antrieb sorgen ( so zu sagen sauberer Zucker"ersatz" ).
> 
> Das waren so die Grundzüge. Ist ne komplexe Geschichte, wenn du mehr Wissen möchtest einfach nachfragen


Achso, davon habe ich noch nie gehört aber ich bleibe wohl lieber bei Abwechslung und esse ein bisschen von allem  



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> haha, Keto war ich auch mal und jetzt bin ich wieder das komplette Gegenteil ^^
> 
> bist du auch von Paleo zu Keto?
> 
> ...


Die Wüste begrünen, mhm, und will man dann dort Vieh halten ?



Two-Face schrieb:


> So'n Thread gab's doch schon mal.


Echt jetzt? 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> [X] Fleisch, Fleisch, Fleisch
> 
> Kann ich zu meinem Steak bitte ein Steak als Beilage haben?


Aber sicher doch und wie wäre es mit so einen Steak?:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cx-foylAP40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?


Gibt grade 'ne Diskussion im Feedback- und Bug-Forum drüber, einige alte RuKa-Threads wurden scheinbar gelöscht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2016)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Wenn man an die Evolution glaubt, war es uns nur durch Fleisch möglich zu dem zu werden was wir sind


Nicht umsonst heißt es, die Kohlenhydrat-Revolution, weil es Feuer und stärkehaltige Lebensmittel waren, die unser Gehirn ermöglichen. Fleisch war immer nur für den Eiweishaushalt notwendig, nie, sieht man von Extremen wie Eskimos und rein fleischliche, besser rein fetthaltige, Ernährung ab.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Also ich mag Tiere. 
Besonders gerne mag ich Kaninchen, Enten, Gänse, Hühner, Schweine, Rinder. 
Fische mag ich auch, aber nicht soo gerne.


----------



## efdev (26. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also ich mag Tiere.
> Besonders gerne mag ich Kaninchen, Enten, Gänse, Hühner, Schweine, Rinder.
> Fische mag ich auch, aber nicht soo gerne.



Fisch  komme mit der Konsistenz nicht klar und Kaninchen sind zu viel Arbeit beim Essen


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Fisch  komme mit der Konsistenz nicht klar und Kaninchen sind zu viel Arbeit beim Essen



Kein Fisch? Ich liebe Fisch, Fleisch ist bei mir in letzter Zeit etwas langweilig geworden zwar habe ich vor ein paar Wochen Hirsch gehabt, aber das gibt es auch nicht das ganze Jahr gross Verfügbar. Bei Fisch hat man auch mehr Auswahl als beim Fleisch auch wenn es immer die 5 selben Arten sind die überall zu finden sind. Grössere Supermärkte haben da deutlich  mehr Auswahl als beim Fleisch.  

Kaninchen mag ich auch nicht so wirklich, sind wirklich umständlich um wenn es schon Fleisch sein muss dann etwas das ich nicht umständlich auf dem Teller noch auseinander nehmen muss. Ich will am Tisch essen und nicht ein Halbzubereitetes Gericht vor mir haben!


----------



## efdev (26. November 2016)

Genau das ist als würde sich der Rammler noch aufm Esstisch wehren indem er so schlecht zu zerlegen ist


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Genau das ist als würde sich der Rammler noch aufm Esstisch wehren indem er so schlecht zu zerlegen ist



Fisch ist auch nicht immer einfach mit all den Gräten die können immer überall sein dewegen bevorzuge ich bereits zerlegten Fisch, da sind Gräte zum Glück Mangelware.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Wüste begrünen, mhm, und will man dann dort Vieh halten ?



wird doch im Video erklärt xD



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst heißt es, die Kohlenhydrat-Revolution, weil es Feuer und stärkehaltige Lebensmittel waren, die unser Gehirn ermöglichen. Fleisch war immer nur für den Eiweishaushalt notwendig, nie, sieht man von Extremen wie Eskimos und rein fleischliche, besser rein fetthaltige, Ernährung ab.



wer sagt denn , dass Eskimos keine Carbs essen ... die essen nicht umsonst frisch erlegte Tiere roh ^^

Disrupting Paleo: Inuit and Masai Ate Carbs and Prebiotics, Part 2
Disrupting Paleo: Inuit and Masai Ate Carbs and Prebiotics, Part 1


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2016)

Ich esse fast alles.
Ich hatte mal 4 Wochen rein vegetarisch gegessen, aber nicht länger durchgehalten. Bin zu sehr an Fleisch gewöhnt.
Außerdem mußte meine Frau dann auch anders kochen was ihr gar nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Fisch ist auch nicht immer einfach mit all den Gräten die können immer überall sein dewegen bevorzuge ich bereits zerlegten Fisch, da sind Gräte zum Glück Mangelware.



Sag doch einfach, dass du gerne Fischstäbchen isst. 
Esse ich auch gerne mal.


----------



## amdahl (27. November 2016)

Woran erkennt man einen Veganer?



Spoiler



Er sagt es dir


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. November 2016)

Vegetarier essen unserem Essen das Essen weg.

So, und heute Abend esse ich erstmal ein richtig schönes Schnitzel.


----------



## Körschgen (27. November 2016)

Leute die so Dinge sagen wie: 
" Vegetarisch/vegan?! Das esse ich nicht!!!"
...sind für mich die Definition von fehlender Bildung und Proletariat.

Ich esse alles, kaufe aber nur seltener Fleisch.
Wenn, dann teures und gutes Fleisch beim Metzger und Bio Bauern oder das Steak im Restaurant.

Bevor ich mir die Supermarkt Ja! Formfleisch Schnitzel gebe, esse ich was leckeres ohne Fleisch.

Heute gibt es 1,2kg Schweinenacken als pulled Pork, ausm slow cooker...


----------



## Gamer090 (27. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach, dass du gerne Fischstäbchen isst.
> Esse ich auch gerne mal.


Eigentlich am liebsten Filet von Lachs oder das für das Brot bereits passend Zubereitete  



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Leute die so Dinge sagen wie:
> " Vegetarisch/vegan?! Das esse ich nicht!!!"
> ...sind für mich die Definition von fehlender Bildung und Proletariat.
> 
> ...



Bei mir auch lieber höhere Qualität und die merkt man auch, ich esse gerne Steak aus Argentinien von Block House, kostet 10€ das Stück aber man merkt den Unterschied schon.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. November 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Leute die so Dinge sagen wie:
> " Vegetarisch/vegan?! Das esse ich nicht!!!"
> ...sind für mich die Definition von fehlender Bildung und Proletariat.



wo hat das bitte was mit fehlender Bildung zu tun?

in vegetarischen und vorallem veganen Zeug hat man unmengen an Gluten, Soja oder was auch immer für Zeug drin

sowas will ich von vornherein nicht essen


----------



## Körschgen (28. November 2016)

Ratatouille z.Bsp. ist voller Gluten und Soja?!?!
Alles klar !

Keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren...


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch lieber höhere Qualität und die merkt man auch, ich esse gerne Steak aus Argentinien von Block House, kostet 10€ das Stück aber man merkt den Unterschied schon.



Das Zeugs wird eingefroren und per Schiff nach Europa gekarrt.
Nachhaltig ist was anderes. 
Ich esse Steak aus der Region. die Scheiben sind teilweise so frisch, dass sie dich noch anschauen, während du schneidest. 

Wo sind eigentlich die Frutarier?
Vermisse ich irgendwie.

Man kann sie aber leicht erkennen. Das sind die Leute, die am Stamm eines Apfelbaumes rütteln und heulend "ich hab Hunger" schreien.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2016)

[x] _Esse eigentlich alles_ 
Trifft zumindest soweit zu wie ich persönlich angebotene Lebensmittel für essbar halte und dabei auch versucht neue Gerichte kennenzulernen. Bei veganem Zeugs weigert sich eher meine Speiseröhre das gefakte Zeugs als Nahrung anzuerkennen.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Zeugs wird eingefroren und per Schiff nach Europa gekarrt.
> Nachhaltig ist was anderes.
> Ich esse Steak aus der Region. die Scheiben sind teilweise so frisch, dass sie dich noch anschauen, während du schneidest.
> 
> ...


Habe auch nicht behauptet das es Nachhaltig ist  aber Heutzutage kommen Lebensmittel aus der ganzen Welt, du kannst gerne nur aus der Region nehmen aber mir geht es um den Geschmack. Bei dem billigem Supermarktfleisch wird mir schlecht, das Zeugs ist oft zäh und Geschmack hat es erst Recht nicht.  Natürlich kann ich zum lokalen Metzger gehen und mir dort mein Steak holen, das muss aber einer sein mit eigenem Bauernhof und Zerlegerei, sonst kann es sein das er das selbe Fleisch wie im Supermarkt bekommt  


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [x] _Esse eigentlich alles_
> Trifft zumindest soweit zu wie ich persönlich angebotene Lebensmittel für essbar halte und dabei auch versucht neue Gerichte kennenzulernen. Bei veganem Zeugs weigert sich eher meine Speiseröhre das gefakte Zeugs als Nahrung anzuerkennen.



Und wenn im Burger eine Tomate und Salat drin ist? Oder kommt das bei dir nie vor?  Oder hast du komplett Vegane Gerichte gemeint?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2016)

Ich esse keine Burger ( ist wohl mittlerweile 20 Jahre her ) und generell esse ich auch Salate sowie Obst / Gemüse. Ich bezog mich auf die vegane Küche wo doch sehr viele Ersatzstoffe einem was vorgaukeln. Tofu und Sojaprodukte mögen ja sogar auch schmecken aber als Fleischersatz ist es nicht meine Welt und von daher muss es bei mir aus Tier sein.
Nerviger finde ich teilweise eher das Dank der EU und Co lokale Produkte wie man sie kannte einem Zeugs weichen müssen das man ansonsten eher an die Viecher verfüttert hätte.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2016)

Ich esse einfach wo drauf ich gerade Bock habe.
Da ist es mir egal ob das vegan, vegetarisch oder sonst was ist.

Was mich bei vielen Veganern/Vegetariern stört, ist dieses "das schmeckt genau wie echtes Fleisch".
Warum muss man zB sein Tofu so aussehen lassen und so würzen, dass es wieder so nah wie möglich am Fleisch liegt?
Ich schredder doch auch kein Schnitzel klein und bau es um, bis es wie ne Banane aussieht und auch so schmeckt.
Wobei ich diesen Tofu Soja Quatsch eh nicht verstehe.
Das jemand auf Fleisch verzichten möchte, weil es besser für den Körper sein soll ist ja ok.
Aber so ne genmanipulierte Monokultur Sojapflanze soll besser sein?

Da esse ich lieber ne Birne oder ne Gurke.
Oder wenn ich mal Bock habe, ne richtige Gemüsepfanne.
Da kommt der Geschmack von alleine und braucht höchtens ein bisschen Pfeffer und Salz.


----------



## Amon (29. November 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich esse keine Burger ( ist wohl mittlerweile 20 Jahre her ) und generell esse ich auch Salate sowie Obst / Gemüse. Ich bezog mich auf die vegane Küche wo doch sehr viele Ersatzstoffe einem was vorgaukeln. Tofu und Sojaprodukte mögen ja sogar auch schmecken aber als Fleischersatz ist es nicht meine Welt und von daher muss es bei mir aus Tier sein.
> Nerviger finde ich teilweise eher das Dank der EU und Co lokale Produkte wie man sie kannte einem Zeugs weichen müssen das man ansonsten eher an die Viecher verfüttert hätte.


Das verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Die Körnerfresser weigern sich aus irgendwelchen ominösen Gründen Tiere zu essen aber bauen sich dann "Bratwürste" aus Tofu. Was soll das?! Das ist doch selbstverarsche. Kann mir das mal wer erklären? 

Ich hab ja nix gegen Vegan/Vegetarisch, von mir aus soll jeder essen was er will. Nur habe ich bis jetzt mit denen immer die Erfahrung gemacht dass die versucht haben mich zu bekehren. Dass das doch alles so schlimm für die Tiere ist und was weiss ich noch. Das geht mir auf den Sack.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> .... Die Körnerfresser....


Wovor hast Du Angst, dass Du andere auf Basis ihrer Einstellung und Lebensweise angreifen und beleidigen musst? 
Ein Mench isst, ein Tier frisst. Für Dich sind also Vegetariere nichts anderes als Tiere? Einfach mal überlegen, was
man schreibt, bevor man es in die Tasten haut.

Keine Sorge, Du wirst Dein Mastschein, Deine Billigpute und den Fischmehlramschhühnchen immer bekommen. 
Der Deutsche Michel fordert es und es wird produziert. "Fleisch" ab 1,99,-€ pro kg. Andere bevorzugen andere Dinge.

Ein Problem ist Adrenalin im Fleisch. Das macht die Carnivore  aggressiv. Ausbaden müssen das andere und die wollen 
zumindest sagen dürfen, auch wenn das im Af´D-Wahn der Verbote von "Gendermain-stream" und political correctness
  sicherlich nicht mehr lange möglich ist, dass es stört.


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2016)

[x] FLEISCH !!!11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich esse ich alles, aktuell sogar aus gesundheitlichen Gründen fast nur Grünzeug, aber FLEISCH ist einfach das beste Nahrungsmittel.

Für alle Fleischliebhaber: Grillshow - YouTube 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyPkCZUtFxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FLEISCH!


----------



## Amon (29. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wovor hast Du Angst, dass Du andere auf Basis ihrer Einstellung und Lebensweise angreifen und beleidigen musst?
> Keine Sorge, Du wirst Dein Mastschein, Deine Billigpute und den Fischmehlramschhühnchen immer bekommen.
> Der Deutsche Michel fordert es und es wird produziert. "Fleisch" ab 1,99,-€ pro kg. Andere bevorzugen andere Dinge.
> 
> ...


Jetzt bleibe mal locker! Ich nenne die schon immer so und meine das keinesfalls bösartig oder abwertend. Nur diese Erziehung von deren Seite nerven mich, und die hatte ich bis jetzt bei jedem Vegetarier/Veganer den ich kennengelernt habe!

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> ...Nur diese Erziehung von deren Seite nerven mich...


Erziehung ist vermutlich genau das, was Dir fehlt, ansonsten würdest Du vielleicht verstehen, dass Beleidigungen, wie die Reduzierung eines Menschen zum Tier, nicht mit einem _"Bleib mal locker"_ zu beantworten sind. Aber es passt in den Gesamtkontext Deiner Aussagen. Ich esse liebend gerne Fleisch, je fetter umso leckerer, und trotzdem ist es kein Problem, auch über die Vorzüge von Gemüse zu reden in einer Zeit, in der die Fleischqualität immer weiter sinkt. Denn wo bekomme ich noch Schweine nur 5cm dicker Speckwarte? Aber gut, die einschränkende Borniertheit mancher Menschen ist schwer zu ändern.



INU.ID schrieb:


> [...  Grillshow - YouTube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmmmm, lecker, 3h gekocht, zart und weich und saftig... hmmmmm. Und der Topf mit Obehitze war klasse!


----------



## Amon (29. November 2016)

Ich esse auch gerne Fleisch, aber genau so gerne Fisch oder Gemüse. Mein Fleisch hole ich mir aber auch nicht aus dem Supermarkt sondern beim Metzger. Ich achte da auch auf Qualität. Nur lasse ich mir nicht vorschreiben was ich zu essen habe, uns das haben bis jetzt ausnahmslos alle bei mir versucht! Und wo setze ich bitte Menschen mit Tieren gleich? Weil ich Vegetarier Körnerfresser nenne? Die nennen mich auch Fleischfresser oder Tiermörder! Man kann es auch übertreiben...

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> ... Mein Fleisch hole ich mir aber auch nicht aus dem Supermarkt sondern beim Metzger. ...


Ich liebe meinen Biobauern, ich kenne die Tiere, ich weiss, womit sie ernährt werden und ein gutes Schlachtfest ist kaum zu überbieten. Alleine schon das Wellfleisch, zum reinsetzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, muss man niemanden zu bekehren und danach eine Woche vegetarisch zu essen ist auch ganz nett. Wo ist Dein Problem


----------



## Reap (29. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was mich bei vielen Veganern/Vegetariern stört, ist dieses "das schmeckt genau wie echtes Fleisch".
> Warum muss man zB sein Tofu so aussehen lassen und so würzen, dass es wieder so nah wie möglich am Fleisch liegt?
> Ich schredder doch auch kein Schnitzel klein und bau es um, bis es wie ne Banane aussieht und auch so schmeckt.





Amon schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Die Körnerfresser weigern sich aus irgendwelchen ominösen Gründen Tiere zu essen aber bauen sich dann "Bratwürste" aus Tofu. Was soll das?! Das ist doch selbstverarsche. Kann mir das mal wer erklären?



Na wenn man schon gefragt wird, gerne. Wenn man es sich verwehrt Tiere zu essen, da man sich nicht als berechtigt sieht diese zu töten, gleichzeitig aber auf den Geschmack nicht verzichten will greift man zu Ersatzprodukten. Diese schmecken vielleicht nicht genau so, aber nach einigen Jahren kennt man den echten Geschmack sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Amon (29. November 2016)

Ok, aber wieso Ersatzprodukte? Wieso bastelst du dir eine Wurst aus Tofu oder was anderem wenn du doch keine Wurst essen willst weil die ja aus Fleisch ist?  Das ist das was ich nicht verstehe. Ich habe mal so eine "Tofu Wurst", keine Ahnung ob das jetzt Tofu war oder was anderes, probiert. Also die schmeckte irgendwie komisch und auf keinen Fall nach Fleisch. Wie meine Mama immer als Kind zu mir sagte: "Erst probieren dann kannste meckern." 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> oder Tiermörder!


Wobei das natürlich Unsinn ist. Fleisch essen liegt in der Natur vieler Lebewesen, und wenn da die "Fetzen" fliegen (zb. bei einem Rudel Hyänen auf der Jagd), dann ist das ganz sicher kein schönerer Tod, als beim Schlachter. Und solange Fleisch nicht an Bäumen wächst, muß nunmal ein Lebewesen dafür sterben. Ein schönes Fisch-Filet springt ja auch nicht fertig zubereitet in den Käscher. Klar, das Optimum bzgl. Ernährung wäre ein synthetisches Produkt, welches nur die für den Körper sinnvollen Stoffe - und in der perfekten Dosierung - enthält, und was nicht aus Lebewesen gewonnen wird. Und weil Essen natürlich auch Genuss ist, würde es dieses Produkt in allen möglichen Geschmacksrichtungen geben (zb. Bacon - Mmmmmhhhh).

Bis es sowas gibt esse ich nach wie vor einfach alles, und am liebsten FLEISCH!

Vielleicht wird man auch irgendwann die DNA soweit im Griff haben, das man einfach Lebewesen/Tiere erschafft, die keinen Schmerz kennen, und freudestrahlend in die Pfanne springen.


Amon schrieb:


> Ich habe mal so eine "Tofu Wurst", keine Ahnung ob  das jetzt Tofu war oder was anderes, probiert. Also die schmeckte  irgendwie komisch und auf keinen Fall nach Fleisch.


Ich war als 19jähriger (is also schon das eine oder andere Jahrzehnt her) mal zum Essen beim Vater meiner damaligen Freundin eingeladen. Während ich da so sitze, und mein lecker paniertes Schnitzel esse, schauten mich die zwei die ganze Zeit lächelnd und neugierig an. Ich hab dann gefragt warum sie mich so anschauen, da meinte der Vater "Wie schmeckt dir das Schnitzel denn?". Naja, es war wirklich lecker. Etwas zarter als sonst, aber sehr gut. Naja, er meinte dann das es ein panierter Pilz wäre.  Ganz ehrlich, das panierte Ding hat wie ein Schnitzel geschmeckt. Wirklich schade das ich mich wenige Wochen später von seiner Tochter getrennt habe, so leckere Schnitzelpilze hatte ich seit dem nie mehr... 

Edit: Verdammt, erst die Grillshow, jetzt der Gedanke an den Schnitzelpilz... und schon knurrt mein Magen. ^^


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2016)

Ich hatte schon ein paar mal das Vergnügen mit Tofu, aber wirklich toll geschmeckt hat es nicht.
Naja wie auch, schmeckt ja nach nix.
Ich würz mein Fleisch ja auch auch nicht zu Tode, nur damit es Geschmack kriegt, den hat es von alleine.

Die Mischung macht es halt am Ende.
Ich esse vor Weihnachten immer gerne mal Hirschbraten, aber ohne Pfifferlingsosse, Knödel und Preisselbeerbirnen ist der auch nichts.


----------



## Körschgen (29. November 2016)

Man sieht hier ja schon die grundsätzlichen Probleme in der Diskussion.

Vegan heißt gleich Soja Tofu Ersatzprodukte.

Die Veganer die ich kenne, machen dies aus der Überzeugung herraus, dass die Massenindustrie hinter Fleisch und Milchprodukten schlecht für die Tiere und schlecht für die Umwelt ist.

Da kann man auch, bei aller Liebe zum Schmorbraten, absolut NICHT gegen argumentieren.

Dass natürlich die hippen Psychologie Studentinnen, welche sich mittags beim Vegan Lifestyle Fast Food laden den Veggie Burger mit Soja Patty holen, immer mit dem Wort vegan assoziiert werden, hilft der Sache an sich nicht....

Das sind dann nämlich die gleichen Pfeifen, die im Rewe gammlige Bio Gurken aus Spanien kaufen (weil is ja bio) statt die frischen aus der Region.

Hab hier eine Traditionsmetzgerei mit eigenem Naturhof und einen Bioladen mit eigenem Hof in der Eifel.


Man sollte einfach auch mal den Kopf beim Einkaufen benutzen, statt nur den Magen.
Wenn man dann mal von der höchst engstirnigen und selbstsüchtigen Position abkommt, es müsse jeden Tag Fleisch auf dem Teller liegen und das muss natürlich schön viel und schön billig sein, hat man schon viel gewonnen.


Ebenso gehen mir diese deutschen Stammtisch Kantinen Parolen schwer auf den Geist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2016)

> Denn wo bekomme ich noch Schweine nur 5cm dicker Speckwarte?


Speck? Igitt das würde nicht mal mit Gewalt den Weg in einen meiner Mägen finden.


> ... die Fleischqualität immer weiter sinkt


So lange es Menschen gibt die sich keine bessere Qualität leisten können wird sich wohl wenig ändern auch wenn bei einer gewissen Anzahl auch reiner Geiz sein könnte. Ein weiterer Haken bei Billig ist ja auch das man bei der Zubereitung mehr Aufwand hat da bei der Schlachtung / Zerlegung nicht sauber gearbeitet wird.

Egal welche Art von Nahrung man nimmt man findet überall was zu meckern. Der Geiz des Kunden ist eine Seite der Medaille, die andere die Profitgier oder aufgezwungene Normen. Muss es auch sein das man jedes Lebensmittel zu jeder Zeit am Markt bekommt und Delikatessen zu Fast Food verkommen? Noch schlimmer sind Nahrungsmittel wo mit Genmanipulation rumgepfuscht wird oder deren Inhaltsstoffe nur im Namen oder auf dem Bapperl zu finden sind.


----------



## Kusanar (29. November 2016)

Esse eigentlich alles, mir ist aber auch egal wenns mal Vegetarisch oder gar Vegan gibt, habe ich kein Problem damit.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich war als 19jähriger (is also schon das eine oder andere Jahrzehnt her) mal zum Essen beim Vater meiner damaligen Freundin eingeladen. Während ich da so sitze, und mein lecker paniertes Schnitzel esse, schauten mich die zwei die ganze Zeit lächelnd und neugierig an. Ich hab dann gefragt warum sie mich so anschauen, da meinte der Vater "Wie schmeckt dir das Schnitzel denn?". Naja, es war wirklich lecker. Etwas zarter als sonst, aber sehr gut. Naja, er meinte dann das es ein panierter Pilz wäre.  Ganz ehrlich, das panierte Ding hat wie ein Schnitzel geschmeckt. Wirklich schade das ich mich wenige Wochen später von seiner Tochter getrennt habe, so leckere Schnitzelpilze hatte ich seit dem nie mehr...



Schnitzelpilz  Parasol vielleicht? Die Dinger schmecken echt superlecker, muss ich nächstes Jahr mal wieder in den Wald dackeln und mir welche besorgen: Gebackener Parasol (Rezept mit Bild) von Abendsegler | Chefkoch.de


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. November 2016)

Ich esse alles, und habe auch nichts gegen veganisches oder vegetarisches essen. Solange es schmeckt und nicht zu einseitig wird, ist alles okay. Am liebsten esse ich aber immer noch Nudeln, da hat sich seit meiner Kindheit nicht viel geändert


----------



## taks (29. November 2016)

Ich essen eigentlich alles. Auch wenn es Einiges gibt was ich zwar esse, aber nicht wirklich mag (Pilze, Tintenfisch, Muscheln, Fenchel...).

Mein Lieblingsfleisch ist Pferd und Wildschwein. Aber es muss nicht immer Fleisch sein.


----------



## AtronOm (29. November 2016)

Schließe mich da der Mehrheit an


----------



## Gamer090 (29. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was mich bei vielen Veganern/Vegetariern stört, ist dieses "das schmeckt genau wie echtes Fleisch".
> Warum muss man zB sein Tofu so aussehen lassen und so würzen, dass es wieder so nah wie möglich am Fleisch liegt?
> Ich schredder doch auch kein Schnitzel klein und bau es um, bis es wie ne Banane aussieht und auch so schmeckt.


Das frage ich mich auch schon lange warum sie das so machen, sie wollen wohl den Geschmack von Fleisch haben aber kein echtes Fleisch essen? 



Amon schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Die Körnerfresser weigern sich aus irgendwelchen ominösen Gründen Tiere zu essen aber bauen sich dann "Bratwürste" aus Tofu. Was soll das?! Das ist doch selbstverarsche. Kann mir das mal wer erklären?


Eigentlich vermissen sie die echte Bratwurst  



taks schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsfleisch ist Pferd und Wildschwein. Aber es muss nicht immer Fleisch sein.


Ohja Wildschwein esse ich auch gerne, genau so wie Hirsch, beides gibt es aktuell zu kaufen ist aber nicht ganz billig, mir ist es aber definitiv Wert.


----------



## T-Drive (29. November 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Man sieht hier ja schon die grundsätzlichen Probleme in der Diskussion.
> 
> Vegan heißt gleich Soja Tofu Ersatzprodukte.
> 
> ...



Wo kann ich unterschreiben ?

Wo ist der gefällt mir Hugo ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2016)

> Auch wenn es Einiges gibt was ich zwar esse, aber nicht wirklich mag (Pilze, Tintenfisch, Muscheln, Fenchel...).


Pilze vermeide ich eher aber da mein Schlachter eh keinen Jäger auf Lager hat fällt das Jägerschnitzel eh aus. Muschel ja aber keine Austern. Tintenfisch ist auch nix für mich, ich mag nix essen was bei einem Verdauungsschlaf versucht wieder aus dem Hustenkrater zu entfleuchen oder sich gegen den Verzehr wehrt indem krampfhaft Teller, Besteck etc. umklammert.
Wild vielleicht mal ab und an aber feuchte Knie bekomme ich davon nicht wenn ich es in der Auslage sehe.
Für gute deutsche Küche gehe ich nicht in einen Fresstempel ( ist mir eher das Geld zu schade ) und beim kochen muss es im gesunden Verhältnis stehen ( Singlehaushalt und die Küche würde fast in einen Aufzug passen ). Von daher habe ich mir laufe des Lebens so einiges wieder abgewöhnt.



> Wo ist der gefällt mir Hugo ?


Den gibt es nur in wichtigen Teilbereichen des Forums und nicht in der Gerümpelkammer


----------



## Reap (29. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ok, aber wieso Ersatzprodukte? Wieso bastelst du dir eine Wurst aus Tofu oder was anderem wenn du doch keine Wurst essen willst weil die ja aus Fleisch ist?  Das ist das was ich nicht verstehe. Ich habe mal so eine "Tofu Wurst", keine Ahnung ob das jetzt Tofu war oder was anderes, probiert. Also die schmeckte irgendwie komisch und auf keinen Fall nach Fleisch. Wie meine Mama immer als Kind zu mir sagte: "Erst probieren dann kannste meckern." [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk



Primär esse ich kein Fleisch, da dafür ein Tier getötet werden muss. Da ich hier und da aber gerne etwas esse, was geschmacklich für mich sehr nah an das Original kommt (wie ich es in Erinnerung habe) sind diese Ersatzprodukte genau das Richtige. In welcher Form die sind ist mir dann aber herzlich egal.
Zum Thema Tofu-Wurst. Ich selbst finde Tofu ebenso zumeist nicht lecker. Leider wird (besonders in Kantinen) als vegetarische Alternative meistens die klassische Tofu-Wurst, welche meist nach nichts schmeckt, serviert. Hier kann man auch einfach komplett auf ein Ersatzprodukt verzichten und etwas Leckeres aus Gemüse machen.


----------



## taks (29. November 2016)

Ich hatte letzthin auch In der Kantine "Asiatische Nudeln mit Tofu" und den Tofu hätten sie am besten einfach weg gelassen -.-
Aber z.B. Spaghetti Bolognese mit Quorn ist recht lecker.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe auch nicht behauptet das es Nachhaltig ist  aber Heutzutage kommen Lebensmittel aus der ganzen Welt, du kannst gerne nur aus der Region nehmen aber mir geht es um den Geschmack. Bei dem billigem Supermarktfleisch wird mir schlecht, das Zeugs ist oft zäh und Geschmack hat es erst Recht nicht.  Natürlich kann ich zum lokalen Metzger gehen und mir dort mein Steak holen, das muss aber einer sein mit eigenem Bauernhof und Zerlegerei, sonst kann es sein das er das selbe Fleisch wie im Supermarkt bekommt



Wer redet denn vom Supermarkt, wo das Hühnchenfleisch billiger ist als Tomaten?
Ich rede vom Schlachter in der Region. Dort kauft man qualitativ sehr gutes Fleisch, das eben auch kostet.
Und wenn du fragst, wo das herkommt, sagt er dir die Adresse des Bauernhofs, auf dem die Tiere aufgewachsen sind. Du kannst hinfahren -- ist meist nicht weit weg -- und schauen, wie die Tiere über die Weide laufen, in Kuhfladen treten und sich von der Sonne den Arsch braten lassen.
Genauso muss das sein. Tiere, die nie die Sonne sehen, sind für mich arme Schweine und das gehört verboten.
Dann wird das Fleisch eben teurer und nicht alle können sich das dann leisten -- mir aber egal, ist dann so. 
Die Tiere sollen ein Leben gelebt haben, auch wenns nur einen Sommer gedauert hat.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch schon lange warum sie das so machen, sie wollen wohl den Geschmack von Fleisch haben aber kein echtes Fleisch essen?



Kein Veganer isst den Tofu Nachbau, der nach Fleisch aussieht.
Denn die Veganer wollen ja eben keine Tiere essen und auch nichts, das danach aussieht.
Die Fleisch Optik ist reines Marketing von irgendwelchen Spinnern in den Chefetagen der Lebensmittel Industrie.


----------



## taks (29. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer redet denn vom Supermarkt, wo das Hühnchenfleisch billiger ist als Tomaten?
> Ich rede vom Schlachter in der Region. Dort kauft man qualitativ sehr gutes Fleisch, das eben auch kostet.
> Und wenn du fragst, wo das herkommt, sagt er dir die Adresse des Bauernhofs, auf dem die Tiere aufgewachsen sind.



In der Schweiz steht auf dem "regionalen Fleisch" im Supermarkt (Coop) auch der entsprechende Bauerhof von welchem das Fleisch kommt


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2016)

Schon mal hingefahren?


----------



## taks (29. November 2016)

Nur bei Google Maps nachgeschaut ^^


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Schnitzelpilz  Parasol vielleicht? Die Dinger schmecken echt superlecker, muss ich nächstes Jahr mal wieder in den Wald dackeln und mir welche besorgen: Gebackener Parasol (Rezept mit Bild) von Abendsegler | Chefkoch.de



Puh, ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung welcher Pilz das damals war. Aber es könnte der auf dem Bild sein. Das Ding sah für mich halt wie ein Schnitzel aus. Was ich aber noch sicher weiß, es muß ein Pilz sein den man im deutschen Wald (zumindest um das Städtchen Giessen herum) finden kann, den ihr Vater hatte sie damals selbst gepflückt/gesammelt. Diesen Parasol werde ich aber mal im Hinterkopf behalten, und mir bei Gelegenheit mal auftischen lassen. Danke dafür.


----------



## Reap (29. November 2016)

Hey ein Giessener? Grüße [emoji6]


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2016)

Also wenn man kein Fleisch essen will damit kein Tier getötet wird, dann wird es mit Tofu aber auch schwer.
Da sterben genug Tiere um Platz für weitere Sojabohnenplantagen zu machen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. November 2016)

Studien sollte man immer misstrauen.Wer hat diese Studie beauftragt !? Wer bezahlt die Forscher!?
Ich esse selbst viel weniger Fleisch als ich das in meiner Kindheit gemacht habe.Aber dafür gehe ich auch nur noch zu einen Schlachter meiner Wahl.Qualität statt Quantität, ist meine Divise.  Das Fleisch von Aldi und Co. ist einfach nur Grotten schlecht.


----------



## Amon (29. November 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Ich essen eigentlich alles. Auch wenn es Einiges gibt was ich zwar esse, aber nicht wirklich mag (Pilze, Tintenfisch, Muscheln, Fenchel...).
> 
> Mein Lieblingsfleisch ist Pferd und Wildschwein. Aber es muss nicht immer Fleisch sein.


Besseres Fleisch als vom Pferd gibt es auch gar nicht. So ein Pferd kann man nämlich nicht mästen. Das steht so lange auf der Wiese rum und frisst sein Gras bis seine Zeit gekommen ist. 😉 Ich habe hier einen richtigen Pferde Metzger im Ort, da gehe ich gerne mal einkaufen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## T-Drive (30. November 2016)

Ein mir gut bekannter Metzger machte früher eine Pferdewurst, da haste mit der Zunge geschnalzt. Als ein Freund von mir, Hobbylandwirt aus Leidenschaft, sich zwei Schwarzwälder Füchse zulegte, zum Stämme schleifen und Kutsche fahren, hatte ich erstmalig und längere Zeit kontakt mit diesen Pferden. Diese Tiere haben eine Kraft und Ausstrahlung die mich so beeindruckte daß ich Pferd beim besten Willen nicht mehr essen kann oder will.
Ein selbst gezogenes Schwein/Rind, nicht gemästet, mit Freilauf -Muskelaufbau- und einem Leben,  das diese Bezeichnung auch verdient, schmeckt -selbst geschlachtet- mir noch am besten. Ab und zu nochn Hase


----------



## taks (30. November 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Diese Tiere haben eine Kraft und Ausstrahlung die mich so beeindruckte daß ich Pferd beim besten Willen nicht mehr essen kann oder will.



Der hier schaut doch auch so nett, aber er ist vermutlich trotzdem schon auf einem Teller gelandet.
Man sollte es halt sehen wie es ist: Als Nahrung und nicht als Kuscheltier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (30. November 2016)

10/10, would eat


----------



## Körschgen (30. November 2016)

Also ich habe bisher auch nur einen Hasen, ein Huhn und diverse Fische SELBER getötet und verarbeitet.

Ich frage mich ja wirklich, wie viele hier noch Fleisch essen würden, wenn sie selber Hand anlegen müssten.

Diese Kausalitätslücke in den Köpfen vieler, ist meiner Meinung nach einer der Gründe für den rücksichtslos hohen Fleischkonsum in unseren Gefilden.

Wieso sollte jemand Tiere töten, wenn es Fleisch doch im Supermarkt gibt...


----------



## Seeefe (30. November 2016)

Wahrscheinlich nicht weniger. Denn dann wäre das wiederum normal, selbst Tiere zu schlachten. Wessen Groß- oder Urgroßeltern hatten keine eigenen Tiere geschlachtet, sofern man nicht in der Stadt wohnte?

Einzig der hohe Fleischkonsum pro Kopf würde runtergehen, da selber schlachten ja schon sehr kostenintensiv ist.


----------



## T-Drive (30. November 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Der hier schaut doch auch so nett, aber er ist vermutlich trotzdem schon auf einem Teller gelandet.
> Man sollte es halt sehen wie es ist: Als Nahrung und nicht als Kuscheltier.
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, mit Rindern oder Schweinen hab ich noch nicht im Wald gearbeitet, oder Kutsche/im Winter Schlitten/ gefahren. Mit Hasen übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Also ich habe bisher auch nur einen Hasen, ein Huhn und diverse Fische SELBER getötet und verarbeitet.
> 
> Ich frage mich ja wirklich, wie viele hier noch Fleisch essen würden, wenn sie selber Hand anlegen müssten.
> 
> ...



Mag sein das der Verbrauch etwas sinkt wenn jeder selbst dem gewünschten Tier aus dem Anzug helfen müsste. Ein Teil kann dem Tier nicht das Licht ausschalten, ein weiterer Teil wird es schwerlich schaffen aus dem Ganzen ein essbares Puzzle zu machen usw. usw. Gewisse Tiere unterliegen dann ja noch einer Beschau bzw. noch einer Probenentnahme ( der macht es aber auch nicht für lau ) und was übrig bleibt will ja auch umweltgerecht entsorgt sein.
Klar kann man auch alleine oder mit mehreren Personen lokal ein Tier kaufen wo dann auch für alles weitere gesorgt wird nur hat auch nicht jeder so viel Platz für die Lagerung oder isst eben nicht alles von dem was man bekommt. Von daher wird es so bleiben wie es ist und man nutzt die Vielfalt der Angebote.



> Tja, mit Rindern oder Schweinen hab ich noch nicht im Wald gearbeitet, oder Kutsche/im Winter Schlitten/ gefahren. Mit Hasen übrigens auch nicht.


Schon mal Hühner versucht, die sind flink und wendig und für den Wasserweg könnte man sich mit etwas Geschick ein Forellentaxi basteln


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Tja, mit Rindern oder Schweinen hab ich noch nicht im Wald gearbeitet, oder Kutsche/im Winter Schlitten/ gefahren. Mit Hasen übrigens auch nicht.



Bei uns laufen ab und zu mal Hasen über die Wiese.
Also, an denen ist echt nichts dran. Haut und Knochen.
Keine Ahnung, wie eine Katze daran satt werden soll. 
Ich schnapp mir lieber die dicken, fetten Kaninchen von einem Nachbarn. 
Dessen Kinder füttern die und kümmern sich darum. Ob die merken, wenn eins fehlt?


----------



## Gast20170724 (30. November 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Der hier schaut doch auch so nett, aber er ist vermutlich trotzdem schon auf einem Teller gelandet.
> Man sollte es halt sehen wie es ist: Als Nahrung und nicht als Kuscheltier.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das zufällig eine glückliche Kuh aus artgerechter Bodenhaltung?


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2016)

Das Bild ist schwarz/weiß. Das ist also ein Nachruf.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. November 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja wirklich, wie viele hier noch Fleisch essen würden, wenn sie selber Hand anlegen müssten.



Weniger würden es essen aber wer hat schon PLatz zu Hause und weiss wie das zerlegen geht? 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mag sein das der Verbrauch etwas sinkt wenn jeder selbst dem gewünschten Tier aus dem Anzug helfen müsste. Ein Teil kann dem Tier nicht das Licht ausschalten, ein weiterer Teil wird es schwerlich schaffen aus dem Ganzen ein essbares Puzzle zu machen usw. usw. Gewisse Tiere unterliegen dann ja noch einer Beschau bzw. noch einer Probenentnahme ( der macht es aber auch nicht für lau ) und was übrig bleibt will ja auch umweltgerecht entsorgt sein.


Und genau das ist das schwierige daran, es wird einfach so bleiben wie es ist  



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schnapp mir lieber die dicken, fetten Kaninchen von einem Nachbarn.
> Dessen Kinder füttern die und kümmern sich darum. Ob die merken, wenn eins fehlt?


Nö 


Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ist das zufällig eine glückliche Kuh aus artgerechter Bodenhaltung?


Sogar Bio


----------



## Gast20170724 (30. November 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sogar Bio



Nein! - Doch! - Ohhh!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2016)

Moderne Küche die man sogar als Vegan bezeichnen könnte:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F20kzWLheXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## M-i-s-t-e-r-x (30. November 2016)

Ich als Metzger naja , aber ich esse ab und an auch mal was veganes


----------



## Gamer090 (30. November 2016)

@Doc DAS will ich nicht essen und da bin ich sicher nicht der enizige


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2016)

Lieber ein Besuch in diesem Edelrestaurant? Oder das Nachtmahl in dem Hotel.
Hier mal was zum schmunzeln, Vegetarier und Veganer


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Dezember 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Lieber ein Besuch in diesem Edelrestaurant? Oder das Nachtmahl in dem Hotel.
> Hier mal was zum schmunzeln, Vegetarier und Veganer



"Haben sie gewusst, das 74% der Frauen die Häufig bis Regelmässig den Orgasmus vortäuschen Vegetarierinnen sind?; Sie sagen sich:Nein ich lasse es nicht zu das ein Stükchen Fleisch mir so einen Spass macht"


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ist das zufällig eine glückliche Kuh aus artgerechter Bodenhaltung?



Es ist ein Stier und ja er konnte den ganzen Sommer auf der Weide rum springen.


----------



## T-Drive (1. Dezember 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> für den Wasserweg könnte man sich mit etwas Geschick ein Forellentaxi basteln



Ich dachte da eher an Kaulquappen, denen wachsen mal Füsse, die ich dann an die Froschfresser verhökern könnte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2016)

was sind denn das für bescheuerte Auswahlmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> was sind denn das für bescheuerte Auswahlmöglichkeiten?



Und was für Auswahlmöglichkeiten soll es denn geben? Du hast dich sicher Vorschläge wenn du es schon kritisierst oder?


----------

